# Dcl Dried Yeast Test



## MAH (5/8/05)

Hi All

Unfortunately brewing is at the bottom of my to do list at the moment, when I have had a chance to brew it's usually not planned, so I've been using dried yeast (and loving the ease of use).

I've used DCL US-56 a couple of times and have been quite pleased with the results. 

What I want to do for a couple of brews is side by side tests. I'll make a wort, split into seperate fermenters, pitch different dried yeast and then comapre results. I was planning on comparing final gravity, time to reach fianl gravity, maybe measure the volume of yeast produced and of course taste test.

Plan is to do this for DCL yeasts. I can readily get S-23 and 34-70 to do a side by side lager test, but would also like to test S-189. Are there any HBS that stock S-189? Is it repackaged?

Same. plan for an ale. I can readily get US-56 and S-04, but wouldn't mind also trying S-33. What should I make as the test ale?

Two brew days and 6 beers! 

Cheers
MAH


----------



## colinw (5/8/05)

I've bought repacked S-189 from Brew Your Own At Home in Canberra. (std::disclaimer - just a happy customer).

I have an Oktoberfest in primary with it right now, and its fermenting very nicely.

For the test ale I wouldn't make anything too hoppy, like an APA. Something like a 1.045 OG pale ale with moderate English hops character would be the go in my opinion.


----------



## sluggerdog (5/8/05)

from memory grumpys have S-33 and ship it with all their masterbrews...


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (7/8/05)

MAH, I have some Nottingham if you want to try it.

C&B
TDA


----------

